# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  DUBROVNIK - radionica o trudnoći i porodu

## Indi

Rodina radionica o trudnoći i porodu

utorak *8. prosinca 2015. u 17 sati*, u dvorani za sastanke *hotela LERO* u Dubrovniku, održat će se Rodina radionica o trudnoći i porodu. Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji. Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima/položajima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite na broj telefona *099 536 06 38*, putem e-maila: dubrovnik@roda.hr ili naših Facebook stranica RODA Dubrovnik.
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim Facebook stranicama ‒ RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr.
Radionica je besplatna.

----------

